# Men's Sock Garters



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

Gentlemen,
I have been wearing OTC socks for a while now because I was tired of my socks constantly falling down. It didn't matter which brand of socks I wore if they weren't OTC, down they went throughout the day. It is especially true with argyle socks. The only problem I have with OTC is the lack of variety in the local men's stores. I know I could order via the web, but I just like going into a brick and mortar. 
I searched the different threads about men's sock garters and that helped a lot. I know BB has them and also Albert Thurston, but I have also seen some (the brands I can't recall) on the 'bay. Have any of you gentleman ever purchased garters from ebay and if so, were they acceptable. BB lists them at around $39 and Albert has them around $29. The ones on the 'bay were "Buy It Now" at $13 or so. Any advice would be very much appreciated.

Danny


----------



## Ay329 (Sep 22, 2007)

I tried the sock garters from Albert Thurston. I'm glad I tried them...and just keep them tucked away in my sock drawer as I don't wear them

I wore them on 3 different occasions and just didn't find them comfortable. 

I'm glad I tried them as I was able to scratch an itch which had intrigued me for some time. 

Some folks on teh forahs like them...but not me

Good luck.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

I found that I needed to slip a piece of tissue between the attachment and the skin coz the plastic that touched the skin caused a suction effect which caused the skin to itch. However, when worn with long johns, this problem is eliminated. 

I'm now aiming to get more knee length socks from now on but if I do wear calf length, I would use sock garters when going on official business.


----------



## BobGuam (Jul 1, 2005)

I wear them Danny, but I put the clasp on the inside of my leg. It hurt when I wore them on the shin. No more sock pulling for me..... but try them out first. At the beginning the drove me nuts but now I never notice them.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*A word of advice on sock garters ....*

although I have never tried them, I wouldn't take my pants off when wearing them and with a girl-friend. They are tremendously ugly.


----------



## Sir Royston (Nov 10, 2005)

Gentlemen

I wear sock suspenders (garters) almost every day and have been for many years. I simply cannot stand the feeling of my socks slipping down

I agree though that some brands do indeed seem to stick to your legs and cause an itchy feeling. Cardcaptor.. is right in that when wearing long Johns the problem is alleviated very well

I always find it amusing how much of a "Marmite issue" sock suspenders seem to be on these forums...

It seems that some "Gentlemen" feel the need to be incredibly opinionated about the wearing of sock suspenders... Most amusing!!

For 
the rest of us....keep up the good work... and your socks!!


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

Gentlemen,
Thank you so much for your replies. I do appreciate the advice. I know they are not the best looking items in the world when undressed, however, I would not want someone to see me just wearing my undergarments and OTC socks either. 

Danny


----------



## Sir Royston (Nov 10, 2005)

Claybuster said:


> Gentlemen,
> Thank you so much for your replies. I do appreciate the advice. I know they are not the best looking items in the world when undressed, however, I would not want someone to see me just wearing my undergarments and OTC socks either.
> 
> Danny


Indeed, they are described as "underwear" and therfore its most likely they should be kept concealed

Of course mine do occasionally make an appearende when changing for the gym etc..

RBH


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

As above, they are not meant to be seen, but also your leg flesh should also not been seen.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Sir Royston said:


> It seems that some "Gentlemen" feel the need to be incredibly opinionated about the wearing of sock suspenders... Most amusing!!


I think calling anyone in this forum "incredibly opinionated" most often hinges on whether you agree or disagree with their opinion. I find almost everyone here, myself included, to be opinionated about something, it just varies from person to person and subject to subject. There is an old saying that one's perspective on something generally depends on who's ox is being gored. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## MOET49 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Sock garter fan*

I wear them almost every day. I donlt wear them if I have to go through a metal detector. Brooks has black single grip in the stores here in NYC--elegant and comfortable. I have one Thurston pair and they are excellent, although I find it takes a little more effort to attach the sock to the garter.I can find them at Herzfeld's here on 27th St.
Paul Stuart had some about 5 years ago. I am not sure now.
I have purchased many on ebay. The most comfortable and durable are Paris and Boston, and one can often find wonderful colors and patters.
I have not tried the buy-it-now ebay versions but I suspect that they come fom the same source that the Sockman on St marks PLace here get them. The single grips from Sockman (they have a web site) are fine. The doubles have the hook at 180 degrees and I find the "lift " is not as good.I have no irritation with the fastener on the shin, but wearing them to the side--or double grips on either side--may be preferable


----------



## NukeMeSlowly (Jul 28, 2005)

Claybuster said:


> Gentlemen,
> I have been wearing OTC socks for a while now because I was tired of my socks constantly falling down. It didn't matter which brand of socks I wore if they weren't OTC, down they went throughout the day. It is especially true with argyle socks. The only problem I have with OTC is the lack of variety in the local men's stores. I know I could order via the web, but I just like going into a brick and mortar.
> I searched the different threads about men's sock garters and that helped a lot. I know BB has them and also Albert Thurston, but I have also seen some (the brands I can't recall) on the 'bay. Have any of you gentleman ever purchased garters from ebay and if so, were they acceptable. BB lists them at around $39 and Albert has them around $29. The ones on the 'bay were "Buy It Now" at $13 or so. Any advice would be very much appreciated.
> 
> Danny


I would just encourage you to break down and order OTC socks online (Ben Silver is an excellent purveyor, Sierra Trading Post has Falke all the time, etc) or to purchase them from the sales forum here on the StyleForum. Nordstrom Rack recently had dozens of styles of OTC in wool and in cotton on sale for $6. I bought 20 odd pairs directly and another 12 pairs from different forum members.

You can definitely find interesting OTC with a bit of effort.

I would think fussing about with sock garters to be more trouble than their worth.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Does Brooks Brothers sell garters online? Link please?


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

Scoundrel said:


> Does Brooks Brothers sell garters online? Link please?


Yes, BB does sell garters online.

www.brooksbrothers.com.
Click on "Men". Under "Categories" click on Accessories. Then click "Belts & Suspenders" Click "View All" and scroll almost all the way down the page. The picture of the garter is on the right. Price $38.00.

Danny


----------



## ducksface (Feb 25, 2009)

the best thing about sock garters is they keep your shirt tucked in nicely.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks Danny


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

FWIW: the British brand Sophos on eBay


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

Scoundrel said:


> Thanks Danny


You are very welcome.

Danny


----------



## Sir Royston (Nov 10, 2005)

ducksface said:


> the best thing about sock garters is they keep your shirt tucked in nicely.


That will be the "Shirt stays" style of garter that clip to the tails of your shirt and the top of your socks
yet another way of securing your socks

So we have 
Single grip sock suspenders
Double grip sock suspenders
Simple "garters" consisting of one elastic band
and 
Shirt stays

getting complicated !!
RBH


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

I ordered a pair of JP Graytok garters from a shop called John Helmer, Haberdasher. They are located in Portland, OR and have been around since 1921 I believe. When I called and inquired about the shipping fees, the young gentlemen whom I spoke with was very helpful and polite. The garters are black with leather tabs and only cost $18 with $2 shipping. I was considering BB, however after surfing a little while today, I came upon the company I ordered from.
I will let you gentlemen know how I like them. Thanks so much for all the kind advice and suggestions. I can hardly wait to wear them.

Danny


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

I am surprised that no one, at least directly, has opined as to their effectiveness at birth control.


----------



## Sir Royston (Nov 10, 2005)

Jim In Sunny So Calif said:


> I am surprised that no one, at least directly, has opined as to their effectiveness at birth control.


I think you may well be using them incorrectly.. you do realise they are to be placed on your lower legs??

God only knows how you use a condom in that case...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

dfloyd said:


> although I have never tried them, I wouldn't take my pants off when wearing them and with a girl-friend. They are tremendously ugly.


By the time you have your pants off, I'd REALLY hope your girlfriend wouldn't be that shallow.



Jim In Sunny So Calif said:


> I am surprised that no one, at least directly, has opined as to their effectiveness at birth control.


Same as above.



Sir Royston said:


> I think you may well be using them incorrectly.. you do realise they are to be placed on your lower legs??
> 
> God only knows how you use a condom in that case...


:icon_smile_big:


----------



## MOET49 (Dec 8, 2008)

*tip for garter wearing--on the leg*

Adjust the garters so that they loop ove the calf--they can be let in or out. They are not comfortable if you wear them over the thickest part of the calf , paralell to the top of the socks


----------



## Sir Royston (Nov 10, 2005)

MOET49 said:


> Adjust the garters so that they loop ove the calf--they can be let in or out. They are not comfortable if you wear them over the thickest part of the calf , paralell to the top of the socks


I wear mine slightly "Inboard"
with the clip slightly inside my shin bone and the strap is high over my calf muscle.


----------



## rmcnabb (Feb 25, 2009)

ducksface said:


> the best thing about sock garters is they keep your shirt tucked in nicely.


I think that's a different item, but it was the point I was going to make. When I was in the Army, one of my seniors made us start wearing sock garters that joined the top of the sock to the tail of your shirt. Took a couple of days to get used to, but I still to this day miss the way your shirt would automatically tuck itself in when you stood up. Of course, it stretched the shirt fabric some, and we sweated a lot in the Virginia sun, so there were rust stains, and it wore on the socks as well, but these were uniforms, and easily replaceable.

I don't wear them today, but if I had $20 socks on and $150 custom shirts, I would balk at the wear and tear they would cause.


----------



## rmcnabb (Feb 25, 2009)

Sir Royston said:


> I wear mine slightly "Inboard"
> with the clip slightly inside my shin bone and the strap is high over my calf muscle.


Sir Royston, I encourage you to wear that system, long johns and all, out to lunch some day in the Atlanta heat oh, about, let's say August 15. :icon_pale:

I often wish I lived in a colder climate so I could simply wear more clothes, more often. You Brits don't know how lucky you are. You can wear heavy tweeds 10 months a year...paradise! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## tabasco (Jul 17, 2006)

*birth control*

If I saw this in the flesh, well.... no matter what gender, things would take a different turn.



Sir Royston said:


> I wear mine slightly "Inboard"
> with the clip slightly inside my shin bone and the strap is high over my calf muscle.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Unless you're sleeping with him or see him in the gym... what is the problem?


----------



## Xhine23 (Jan 17, 2008)

Claybuster said:


> Gentlemen,
> I have been wearing OTC socks for a while now because I was tired of my socks constantly falling down. It didn't matter which brand of socks I wore if they weren't OTC, down they went throughout the day. It is especially true with argyle socks. The only problem I have with OTC is the lack of variety in the local men's stores. *I know I could order via the web, but I just like going into a brick and mortar.*
> I searched the different threads about men's sock garters and that helped a lot. I know BB has them and also Albert Thurston, but I have also seen some (the brands I can't recall) on the 'bay. Have any of you gentleman ever purchased garters from ebay and if so, were they acceptable. BB lists them at around $39 and Albert has them around $29. *The ones on the 'bay were "Buy It Now" at $13 or so.* Any advice would be very much appreciated.
> 
> Danny


Since you are willing to use 'bay for the garters probably you could use it to buy OTC and avoid the garters.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I should look for more OTC socks myself... anyone have a good source for ones as durable as Gold Toe?


----------



## DOCDOG (Mar 4, 2009)

I wore Shirt stays for the majority of 25 yrs. The only problem is when your belly starts to lop over the belt. Then they don't look so good, but the sirt stays tucked in.


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

Xhine23 said:


> Since you are willing to use 'bay for the garters probably you could use it to buy OTC and avoid the garters.


I usually do not buy clothes, including socks off the internet. I just like to touch and feel and if I can try the clothes on before I buy (I know you cannot try socks on). But, you get what I am saying. I am not knocking anyone who uses the web to buy clothing, to each his own. I just like to see the clothes "in person" before purchasing. Usually the only exception to this is when I have occasionally bought something from the Thrift Shop on the TRAD Forum.

I know I can order OTC socks, that is not the issue. The issue is where I live, there is not a lot of variety in the local men's stores when it comes to OTC. I wear OTC most of the time, but I do have other socks which are not OTC that I like to wear also. They just fall down. I just purchased three pair of beautiful non-OTC BB argyle socks a couple of weeks ago and they too, fall down.

The only reason I checked e-bay and then ordered the garters online is because no one around here sells men's garters.

Danny


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

I received my sock garters today and wore them for the first time to church tonight. I totally forgot I had them on. They worked great. I intentionally wore a pair of socks which habitually fall down and they stayed up just fine.

I will, of course, continue to wear OTC most of time, but it is great to know that I can wear my other socks as well. Tomorrow, I think I am going to wear one of my new BB arygles. Life is good.

Danny


----------



## MOET49 (Dec 8, 2008)

*bravo*

Great news, I also find shortrer socks with garters to be coller in warm weather and OTCs too hot


----------



## Sir Royston (Nov 10, 2005)

I managed to have a rather unpleasant shin meets car tow bar incident at the weekend and really grazed by shin rather badly.. The result is that I cannot wear sock suspenders at present and it feels very unpleasant having my socks unsupported!!

I didnt realise how much i rely on them and not worry about sock slippage of "hairy calf in view syndrome"

RBH


----------



## MENGMAS (Jun 3, 2009)

You can also purchase a cheap pair on Amazon.com.


----------



## newtothis (Apr 13, 2009)

Jovan said:


> I should look for more OTC socks myself... anyone have a good source for ones as durable as Gold Toe?


You can buy Gold Toe over-the-calf at Dillard's or Kohl's.

They sell over-the-calf socks at the local Brooks Brothers '346' here too. I stocked up while they had the 40% off sale.. I'll wait until the next one to stock-up again.

I recently went to OTC and won't go back... the other ones always pulling back up... you never do that with over-the-calf. They stay up from the moment I put them on until the moment I take them off!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^While I am normally a fan of BB and most of their product offerings, I do hope you are not disappointed by their socks (OTC or crew designs). With almost every pair of BB socks I have purchased, the elastic(?) in the socks deteriorated and they failed to stay up, after surprisingly few washings. Good luck with yours!


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

I was a member of a gym for many years. If anyone ever wore garters to the gym and changed into his workout clothes he would be laughed out the locker room.

Garters do not pass the "laughed-out-of-the-locker-room-test" and I would not wear them no matter what. 

I'd rather use crazy glue.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Maybe you just need better self-esteem if you can't handle being laughed at by a bunch of muscleheads.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

Jovan said:


> Maybe you just need better self-esteem if you can't handle being laughed at by a bunch of muscleheads.


Except that I'd probably be amongst the laughing muscleheads myself. (My self-esteem is exceeded only by my intelligence and beauty.)


----------



## Sir Royston (Nov 10, 2005)

I play various sports and go to the gym
I have no problem changing in front of the other men there and them seeing Braces, sock suspenders etc..
Dont see what the problem is..

RBH


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

Sir Royston said:


> I play various sports and go to the gym
> I have no problem changing in front of the other men there and them seeing Braces, sock suspenders etc..
> Dont see what the problem is..
> 
> RBH


I suspect that there is an ocean of difference between the UK and the USA attitudes. I think most Americans (perhaps not the Ask Andy membership) would find sock suspenders, ascots and spats a bit odd to say the least.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Packard said:


> Except that I'd probably be amongst the laughing muscleheads myself. (My self-esteem is exceeded only by my intelligence and beauty.)


Your self-esteem is FAR exceeded by those attributes if you have to point and laugh at others. 



Packard said:


> I suspect that there is an ocean of difference between the UK and the USA attitudes. I think most Americans (perhaps not the Ask Andy membership) would find sock suspenders, ascots and spats a bit odd to say the least.


I think those items are just as "odd" in the UK. They're not THAT much more dressed up than Americans from all I've seen.


----------



## Sir Royston (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh, they are definitely "odd". And I accept and understand that.. however we live in a world where its ok to wear a suit, tie etc and not be wearing socks.. !!

Its sunny here.. and Im just for once NOT wearing a tweed suit! Oh the shock, the embarrassment. I shall not be able to leave the house!

RBH


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

_Is_ it considered okay? A lot of people take issue with Thom Browne's sock-less looks. I could be wrong but I haven't see anyone else copying that aspect in the fashion world or in person.

The only time I don't wear socks is when wearing boat shoes and, soon, loafers


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

Jovan said:


> _Is_ it considered okay? A lot of people take issue with Thom Browne's sock-less looks. I could be wrong but I haven't see anyone else copying that aspect in the fashion world or in person.
> 
> The only time I don't wear socks is when wearing boat shoes and, soon, loafers


Socklessness seems like an affectation to me. It is not particularly good for your feet, and it is certainly not good for the shoes.

Socks are cheap enough that I find that I can afford to wear them every day.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Sure they are, but boat shoes and many loafers are unlined and thus meant to be worn sock-less.


----------



## thunderw21 (Sep 21, 2008)

I use to wear them on a regular basis but have replaced them with shirt stays, which are more comfortable IMO.

Now not only do my socks stay up but my shirts stay down!


----------



## brooks_bro (Jun 15, 2009)

I could never bring myself to wear sock garters, but absolutely hate it that my socks fall down throughout the day - it makes me feel like a slob even when I'm wearing my favortie BB suit.

you would think someone would have come up with a logical solution to this by now. The best socks so far that i've had luck with are from www.blacksocks.com. Worth checking them out.


----------



## Sir Royston (Nov 10, 2005)

brooks_bro said:


> I could never bring myself to wear sock garters, but absolutely hate it that my socks fall down throughout the day - it makes me feel like a slob even when I'm wearing my favortie BB suit.
> 
> you would think someone would have come up with a logical solution to this by now. The best socks so far that i've had luck with are from www.blacksocks.com. Worth checking them out.


Surely that's exactly what sock suspenders are there for? Why wouldn't you wear them?

RBH


----------



## percypickwick (Jul 28, 2007)

rmcnabb said:


> You Brits don't know how lucky you are. You can wear heavy tweeds 10 months a year...paradise! :icon_smile_big:


...well actually 12 months up here in Scotland :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mogultv (Dec 9, 2007)

Claybuster said:


> I received my sock garters today and wore them for the first time to church tonight. I totally forgot I had them on. They worked great. I intentionally wore a pair of socks which habitually fall down and they stayed up just fine.
> 
> I will, of course, continue to wear OTC most of time, but it is great to know that I can wear my other socks as well. Tomorrow, I think I am going to wear one of my new BB arygles. Life is good.
> 
> Danny


So nice to meet another convert to sock garters.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

Here is another alternative:

https://www.myfit.ca/exercisedataba...se=Standing+Calf+Raises&table=exercises&ID=13


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL! Packard, now that is indeed the real man's way of keeping their socks up. Thanks for the smile!


----------



## bigchris1313 (Apr 16, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL! Packard, now that is indeed the real man's way of keeping their socks up. Thanks for the smile!


The idea is funny, but not terribly realistic, IMHO. Two reasons: first, calves are one of the most difficult muscles to which to add mass. Most men with large calves are genetically predisposed to develop them. Second, even if you manage to make them substantially larger, extremely muscular large calves are not necessarily good at keeping socks up. In fact, they can be so large that the socks are prone to sliding down. I can speak from experience.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

I have large calves and narrow ankles. Sox of any height will not stay up. With OTC sox there is just more material to bunch up around my shoe tops. 

I wear garters with evening clothes or when I feel like it when wearing a suit. I loaned a pair to my son this weekend when he was dressing up to go out and he reported back that he was very pleased with them. He works as a wildland firefighter and didn't seem to think the garters were objectionable on grounds of signifying a lack of masculinity.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

Gurdon said:


> I have large calves and narrow ankles. Sox of any height will not stay up. With OTC sox there is just more material to bunch up around my shoe tops.
> 
> I wear garters with evening clothes or when I feel like it when wearing a suit. I loaned a pair to my son this weekend when he was dressing up to go out and he reported back that he was very pleased with them. He works as a wildland firefighter and didn't seem to think the garters were objectionable on grounds of signifying a lack of masculinity.
> 
> ...


No doubt a genetic predisposition to sock garter wearing. You need a larger sample size for a statistically solid judgment.


----------



## alex87tkd (Jun 12, 2009)

I have large calves as a result of years or martial arts training - still need garters to keep my socks up though.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I bought a pair of Thurston sock garters from Bromley's a while back because I tend to collect sartorial miscellania, but given the gentle leg-gripping efficiency of modern, elasticated, wool-blend OTC dress socks, I've never had much call to actually strap on said hold-ups.

And Big Chris is right: calves do seem to be one of those stubborn muscles that you're sort of "born with and stuck with," whether big or small. Congenitally skinny calves (or at least calves where the major muscles have high insertion points and so don't create an impressin of mass down the leg) have been the downfall of many an aspiring bodybuilder.

The other day a friend who is an MMA fan sent me a youtube clip of Brock Lesnar training, and it was noticeable that for a man his size, his legs below the knee do not seem all that big. I doubt he bothers to do much for them beyond what happens in his general regimen, as he's not a bodybuilder and trains much more functionally, with an emphasis on aerobic endurance and the production of power (application of strength rapidly).

Lesnar is a beast, BTW. If you think your workout is tough, check his out:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

How did we go from socks to jocks?


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Jovan said:


> How did we go from socks to jocks?


Great, just what we need: Kibitzing from Spocks.


----------



## Papa0226 (Feb 28, 2010)

*sock garter lover*



mogultv said:


> So nice to meet another convert to sock garters.


Dear sir,

could I invite you to join our gentlemen sock garter association?
I just can't live without wearing the sock garters.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

The only reason sock garters were used is because rubber bands weren't invented until much, much later... Ignoring this fact and insisting on garters qualifies one's attire as costume.


----------



## Sir Royston (Nov 10, 2005)

Scoundrel said:


> The only reason sock garters were used is because rubber bands weren't invented until much, much later... Ignoring this fact and insisting on garters qualifies one's attire as costume.


Have you always suffered from tunnel vision or is it something that has come on recently? I should see a Doctor if I were you..


----------



## Charles74 (May 2, 2010)

Someone mentioned shirt stays which attach your shirt to your sock. Do these work and are they comfortable to wear?


----------



## chang (Feb 16, 2006)

Some military and police wear them, but as most are switching to wearing more "tactical" uniforms for daily use, hardly anybody uses those stirrup or sock clipped shirt stays. It's kind of like being a slinky and when you stand your shirt gets pulled down to make it look flat. Looks great if you have military creases on the shirt.

As for the original topic, I wear BB sock garters and they work well. Sometimes when I fasten them to the sock I catch a leg hair, but otherwise they work well.


----------



## Omega (Jul 10, 2005)

Shirt stay and garters -I also would like to know more about these items: are they comfortable while sitting, do they show up while sitting, any unpleasant rubbing, how frequently you need to replace them, what is the best brand to buy etc? Thanks


----------



## 82-Greg (Apr 13, 2008)

bigchris1313 said:


> The idea is funny, but not terribly realistic, IMHO. Two reasons: first, calves are one of the most difficult muscles to which to add mass. Most men with large calves are genetically predisposed to develop them. Second, even if you manage to make them substantially larger, extremely muscular large calves are not necessarily good at keeping socks up. In fact, they can be so large that the socks are prone to sliding down. I can speak from experience.


+1 Even finding OTC socks that accommodate large calves is challenging.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Scoundrel said:


> The only reason sock garters were used is because rubber bands weren't invented until much, much later... Ignoring this fact and insisting on garters qualifies one's attire as costume.


I suppose you meant elastic... which hasn't helped matters that much. My socks still slide down all the time.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

82-Greg said:


> +1 Even finding OTC socks that accommodate large calves is challenging.


What do you consider large? ___" at widest point.



Jovan said:


> I suppose you meant elastic... which hasn't helped matters that much. My socks still slide down all the time.


No - he meant rubber bands. He uses them to keep socks & pants out of his bicycle chain whilst delivering his newspaper route.


----------



## Sir Royston (Nov 10, 2005)

Of course being in the middle of a heatwave here in Ole Blighty.. there is one very big NO-NO.. Sock suspenders and shorts..!!


----------



## Charles74 (May 2, 2010)

I have no problem wearing sock garters even when I might have to remove my trousers and change. Most people who know me realize I dress "differently" and by that I mean better. I was also taught as a child not to make personal comments about others unless they were invited


----------



## Pirendeus (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah, I have the worst time with socks staying up on my calves, too. I wrestled in high school, and every day we would run up and down stairs for (what felt like) hours. Even though that was 10 years ago, and my calf muscles have lost all their tone, the flesh is still there, and no sock will really stay up. I've tried a number of brands, with no success


----------



## realbrineshrimp (Jun 28, 2010)

Omega said:


> Shirt stay and garters -I also would like to know more about these items: are they comfortable while sitting, do they show up while sitting, any unpleasant rubbing, how frequently you need to replace them, what is the best brand to buy etc? Thanks


I'm definitely interested in this. Also, someone mentioned that shirt stays cause a lot of wear and tear on the clothing, do/are sock garters just as destructive?


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

Why on earth do you need long socks? In this day and age when most buildings have central heating and/or air conditioning they are an anachronism.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

GBR said:


> Why on earth do you need long socks? In this day and age when most buildings have central heating and/or air conditioning they are an anachronism.


I too still don't undersatand why Americans persist in wearing these unnecessary OTC (over the calf socks) under trousers and/or sock garters to hold socks up.


----------

